# Euro front clip on El camino



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if a Euro Cutlass clip fit on a El Camino?


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ya Homie itz been done already.................


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Mar 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16919795
> *Ya Homie itz been done already.................
> *


x2 there's a pic floating around on LIL of one...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray+Mar 17 2010, 02:30 PM~16919100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question was if anyone has done a cutty euro clip. The pic is of a monte LS clip on a monte which has been done several times.


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wrong front end homie he needed a cutlass front clip not a monte but Iv seen a couple on here too


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16922006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well There u go!!!! That shytz clean homie..........................


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Mar 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16922145
> *Well There u go!!!! That shytz clean homie..........................
> *


Cool Homie, I thought it looked like it could be done but wasnt sure... Everyone has done the LS monte.... this is different thats for sure!


----------



## 350_85_BroughamCut (May 25, 2009)

this might be the same one homie posted up top just repainted, i think it looks good with the rocker moldings, nice clean install too, looks factory

actually it is, just noticed the Santa Anna license plate frames are the same


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 350_85_BroughamCut_@Mar 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16922886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same good eye Homie!


----------



## RV527752 (Apr 2, 2010)

did theey change out the doors to or no would it look good if you just swap the hearder panel


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------

